# moving from amsterdam



## idolomantis (Jan 20, 2008)

hi guys,

where just moved from amsterdam to amstelveen  

just let you know


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 20, 2008)

i bet your glad..i been to amsterdam 2 times its a great place..but i couldn't live there...how far from amsterdam are u now?


----------



## Giosan (Jan 21, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> i bet your glad..i been to amsterdam 2 times its a great place..but i couldn't live there...how far from amsterdam are u now?


I live in Amsterdam  

Amstelveen is like 15km from Amsterdam


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 21, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> i bet your glad..i been to amsterdam 2 times its a great place..but i couldn't live there...how far from amsterdam are u now?


i dont miss amsterdam... our new house is 3 times the size of the old one  Its beautifull here. 3 parks, 1 forest and a large back yard


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 21, 2008)

Giosan said:


> I live in Amsterdam  Amstelveen is like 15km from Amsterdam


i like the coffy shops :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 21, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> i like the coffy shops :lol:


L0L :lol:


----------

